# Hilfe ihr seit meine letzte Hoffnung !



## Stereo.Student (28. Dez 2004)

Hilfe ihr seit meine letzte Hoffnung ! 
Alles begann damit das ich vor den Weihnachtsferien ein PS Test verhauen hab Java Thema war Packete und Vererbung und da ich leider nicht genug gepaukt habe ! Nun möchte ich gleich zum Neujahr mein PS Lehrer nennen wir ihn Mr. M to the S, überraschen indem ich ihn gleich am ersten Tag ein spitzen Programm abgebe und mich damit von meiner besten (geschicktesten) Seite Zeige ja und ich denke da liegt das Problem . 

Könnt ihr mir helfen ich suche ein Programm mit folgenden Aspekten 

es sollte beinhalten - einfache Exception 
                                    - eine case Menuesteuerung 
                                    - Packet Vererbung 
                                    - Vectoren 
                                    - ein paar Vorschleifen 

Also falls einer ganz zufällig ein passendes Programm hat könnte er es bitte bitte bitte hier als Antwort Posten und mir schicken Mail ist ########### Danke schonmal im vorraus und allen Sons of Sun ein frohes Neues und ein guten Rutsch. 

[edit by stevg]
*verschoben*


----------



## stev.glasow (28. Dez 2004)

Achja, schau mal hier http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=245 musste nur die Beispiele abtippen.


----------



## SebiB90 (28. Dez 2004)

was ist paket vererbung?


----------



## stev.glasow (28. Dez 2004)

sowas gibt's nicht, das sind 2 stichpunkte


----------



## SebiB90 (28. Dez 2004)

aso

ich hab da ne idee 
vllt. schreib ich dir ein kleines prog


----------



## stev.glasow (28. Dez 2004)

Das kann ich nicht gut heißen,, wäre ziehmlich unfair. Bis zum neuen Jahr könnte er das aber auch allein schafen.


----------

